# Germany: 2. Bundesliga round 17: 14-17 Dec.



## Writer (Dec 13, 2018)

*Duisburg vs Hamburger SV*

Hosts have two defeats in the last two games. No doubt, they now have a very difficult task against the leader and the league. Of course, they will try to provide a strong optor. However, they have a very modest capacity. They have a weak attack and a weak defense. Also, they are currently located on the edge of the relegation zone. They only have 2 points more than Magdeburg. Otherwise, they have 3-4-9 with a goal difference of 14:28. Otherwise, they will probably be in this game without Neuman and possibly Albutat. In the last match, they experienced a severe blow against Heidenheim (4: 1) away. On the other hand, they have only one win and 6 losses at home so far.

Also, they have 1 win and 4 losses in the last five h2h matches.

On the other hand, visitors are a very strong team. They will try to make a positive result. Of course, this can be a tricky match. The whole world expects Away win. Otherwise, visitors have a solid attack and a very strong defense. Otherwise, they do not have a defeat away so far. They have 6 wins and 1 draw with a goal difference of 12: 3. This looks impressive.

All in all, this can be low scoring. Under 2.5 goals. Also, this can be open match and BTTS-Yes option with Odds 1.83. In any case, Away win is expected with Odds 1.70. But, my offer is: Under 3 goals with Odds 1.50.



*Holstein Kiel vs Arminia Bielefeld*

Hosts are in excellent run. They have 3 consecutive victories in the last three games and 2 draws. No doubt, they are a big favorite in this game. Also, they want to stay in the race for one of the first three places on the table. They have an effective attack, but they have a vulnerable defense. True, they have conceded only one goal in the last three games. Otherwise, they have 7-6-3 with a goal difference of 30:22 so far. On the other hand, hosts have 3-4 and those with Paderborn do not have a defeat at home. They can rely on Serra (6 goals), Schindler (5 goals) and Muhling (5 goals). In the last five h2h matches they have 3 wins and 2 draws. Twice they were better at home.

On the other hand, visitors are very average team. They have no win in the last five games. Otherwise, they have a new coach. In any case, they will try to make a new composition. However, they need time to adapt. In any case, they have 3-6-7 with a goal difference of 19:25. On the other hand, they have 1-4-3 with a goal difference of 6:10 so far on the road.

Otherwise, they have solid players such as: Voglsammer (4 goals), Klos (4 goals) and others.

All in all, this should be a home win. On the other hand, visitors want to show their new face. I would not be surprised if both sides scored. So, my offer is: BTTS-Yes with Odds 1.61.


----------



## Writer (Dec 14, 2018)

*Germany: 2. Bundesliga round 17: 15 Dec.*

*Paderborn vs SG Dynamo Dresden*

This can be a very interesting match. Hosts came in a slight drop in the last 2 games. At the last match they had a tough task against a very strong Hamburger SV. In a way they were equal. Anyway, Narey scored 11 'and it was a crucial moment. Now, they have a relatively easy job at home. Otherwise, they have only one win in the last five games away. On the other hand, they have 2-6 and they belong to three teams that are defeated at home. However, they have 6 draws! Nevertheless, they are currently ranked 9th with 5-7-4 with a goal difference of 33:28 so far. They will rely on their best scorer Clement (9 goals). However, their conception is very strange. In any case, Gueye (3 goals) can be helpful. No doubt, they want all three points in this game.

It should be noted that they have 1 win, 3 draws and 1 defeat in the last five h2h matches.

On the other hand, visitors are average team. True, they show from time to time the parties, however, they are not a consistent team. So, they are currently on the 11th place with 6-4-6 and with the same number of points as their opponent. They have 2-3-2 with a goal difference of 8:13 so far on the road. In the last match, they were weaker at home against Holstein Kiel (0: 2). In any case, Kone (7 goals) and Aosman (3 goals) can be a threat to their opponents.

All in all, this can be a draw. Hosts are an unstable team. On the other hand, visitors will try to give strong resistance.

However, both teams have small chances for one of the first three places at the top of the table.

All in all, hosts have a slight advantage. However, this will not be an easy job. Anyway, I expect BTTS-Yes with Odds 1.53. Also, I expect the hosts to win in this match. So, my offer is: Home win (-0.25AH with Odds 1.62).



*St. Pauli vs Greuther Furth*

Hosts are well positioned after 16 rounds in the new season. Nevertheless, they have a relatively difficult task in this game. In any case, they are currently 4th with 8-4-4 and with a goal difference of 24:21. In the last five matches, they are defeated. Also, they have the results of BTTS-Yes in the last five matches. So, I expect to continue this trend. Veerman (6 goals) can probably score in this match.

On the other hand, visitors in the last two matches conceded 9 goals and they did not score a goal at all. So, this may be an opportunity for them to finally stop their inefficiency.

So, they have 6-5-5 with a goal difference of 21:29 so far. On the other hand, they have 3-1-4 with a goal difference of 6:15.

No doubt, visitors expect at least one point in this match. In any case, Keita-Ruel (8 goals) and Mohr (4 goals) can be a threat to their opponent. So, my offer is: BTTS-Yes with Odds 1.80.



*Union Berlin vs Bochum*

Hosts are in solid shape in the new season. Otherwise, they are the only team in the 2nd Bundesliga without a defeat so far. Also, they have the most draws in the league. (10). So, they are currently occupying 3rd place on a table with 6 wins and 10 draws with a goal difference of 25:12 so far. No doubt, they are a better team than their opponent. However, this match can be very unpredictable, just like any other, in this league. Hosts have 5 wins and 3 draws with a goal difference of 17: 5 so far at home. In the last match, against Magdeburg (1: 1) away they had great troubles. They can rely on Andersson (6 goals), Gogia (4 goals). Abdullahi is doubtful about this clash. Otherwise, they have 3 wins (at home) and 2 losses in the last five h2h matches.

So, they will try to stay in the race with FC Koln and Hamburger SV.

On the other hand, visitors are without a win in the last two games. They earned only one point. In the last match, they were defeated against St. Pauli at home. On the other hand, they have 1-5-1 with a goal difference 10: 9 on the road.

No doubt, this will be a very tough match. Anyway, I do not expect a defeat for the hosts. On the contrary, I expect victory.

In any case, my offer is: BTTS-Yes with Odds 1.83 and Home win with Odds 2.00. I suggest the second option.


----------



## Writer (Dec 14, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Duisburg vs Hamburger SV*
> 
> Hosts have two defeats in the last two games. No doubt, they now have a very difficult task against the leader and the league. Of course, they will try to provide a strong optor. However, they have a very modest capacity. They have a weak attack and a weak defense. Also, they are currently located on the edge of the relegation zone. They only have 2 points more than Magdeburg. Otherwise, they have 3-4-9 with a goal difference of 14:28. Otherwise, they will probably be in this game without Neuman and possibly Albutat. In the last match, they experienced a severe blow against Heidenheim (4: 1) away. On the other hand, they have only one win and 6 losses at home so far.
> 
> ...


*Duisburg vs Hamburger SV: *1:2
Stake refund. No Wager, no bet result.
*Holstein Kiel vs Arminia Bielefeld: *1:2
Well done!


----------



## iran98 (Dec 15, 2018)

Germany. 2. Bundesliga

# Paderborn 07 - Dynamo Dresden
Both Teams To Score Yes

# Union Berlin - VfL Bochum
Double Chance Union Berlin Or X

Odd: 1.86

1XBet Code:  7T6GT


@FREEBET11


----------



## Writer (Dec 15, 2018)

iran98 said:


> Germany. 2. Bundesliga
> 
> # Paderborn 07 - Dynamo Dresden
> Both Teams To Score Yes
> ...


Excellent recommendations. GL!


----------



## Writer (Dec 15, 2018)

*Sandhausen vs Regensburg*



Hosts want to return to positive results after very poor performance. They now have a very difficult task. However, they must finish winning. Of course, the big question is whether they have the capacity to do so. They have a very weak attack, on the other hand, they have a vulnerable defense. Currently, they are in the relegation zone with 2-5-9 with a goal difference of 16:25 after 16 rounds in a new season. In the last match, they earned one point against Arminia Bielefeld (1: 1) away. However, they showed little in the match. They only had 2 goal attempts and 2 shots on goal. Nevertheless, they remained without defeat. In any case, Schleusener (6 goals) and Wooten (5 goals) can make a positive result in this match.

On the other hand, visitors are a tough nut. They will try to provide strong resistance. Otherwise, they have poor results lately. They have no win in the last three matches. Otherwise, they had a hard schedule. Anyway, they have the capacity to draw in this game. Also, they are currently on the 10th place with 5-7-4 with a goal difference of 27:25 so far. On the other hand, they have 3-3-2 so far on the road. Sandhausen has 1-2-4 with a goal difference of 5: 8 so far at home. Hosts have 3 wins 1 draw and one defeat in the last five h2h matches. Visitors have players such as Gruttner (8 goals) and Adamyan (6 goals).

All in all, this should be a very tough match. Hosts want to move from a dangerous zone. Also, they are at home. On the other hand, visitors are in a safe place. They have small chances for one of the first three places, on the other hand, they have 11 points more than the Magdeburg (relegation zone).

All in all, this can be a slight advantage on the home side.

However, I'm not sure that visitors will be allowed to defeat this match. Anyway, I expect draw in this game. So, my offers are: X2 with Odds 1.55 and Away win 0AH with Odds 2.00. I suggest the second option. But both are acceptable.

*Ingolstadt vs Heidenheim*

Very interesting match. Hosts still can not find a way to consolidate them. For example, they last season were on the midtable. They were better than their opponent. However, they are in deep crisis in the new season. They are at the bottom of the table. No doubt, they will try to offer strong resistance. Of course, they have small chances. Nevertheless, they have a very poor defense. In fact, they have the worst defense in the league. These are all factors that do not support the hosts. However, they can surprise. Otherwise, Thorsten Rocher (sticker) was suspended due to a red card.

On the other hand, visitors are a solid team. They have two consecutive victories in the last two games. Also, they only have 2 points less than Union Berlin (3rd place). No doubt, they have strong resistance. They want at least one point. In the last match against Duisburg (4: 1) at home they showed their strength. Dovedan scored two goals. Otherwise, they have 2-4-2 so far on the road.

Many experts expect home win. Maybe it's quite possible. However, I expect a slight advantage on the away side. However, hosts must finally make a positive result.

So, my offer is: Home win (-0.25AH with Odds 1.83).

*Aue vs Darmstadt*

Hosts in the last match snapped Greuther Furth (0: 5) away. So, they are now filled with self-confidence. No doubt, they will try to make another victory. Otherwise, they are average tim. However, in the last two games they have raised their form. They earned 4 points. Also, they are currently in the 12th place with 5-3-8 and with a goal difference of 20:21 so far. On the other hand, they have 3-2-2 with a goal difference of 8: 8 at home.

Everything indicates that this will be low scoring. However, I expect Aue to take the ball out of their net. Also, I expect the hosts to score a goal.

On the other hand, visitors are in a big crisis. They have no win in the last 4 matches. Of course, they are still in a safe position on the table. However, they will try to break their bad batch. Otherwise, they have 1-1-5 with a goal difference of 6:15 so far away. Anyway, they will try to resist, but at the same time they can score a goal.

All in all, this should be low scoring, Under 2.5 goals with Odds 1.66. This is a realistic option. However, my offer is completely different: BTTS-Yes with Odds 1.83. This is a risky option, but it has value.


----------



## Writer (Dec 15, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Germany: 2. Bundesliga round 17: 15 Dec.*
> 
> *Paderborn vs SG Dynamo Dresden*
> 
> ...




*Paderborn vs SG Dynamo Dresden *3:0
Well done!
*St. Pauli vs Greuther Furth: *2:0
Pick missed.
*Union Berlin vs Bochum: *2:0
Well done!


----------



## Writer (Dec 16, 2018)

*FC Koln vs Magdeburg*

Hosts have a great shape lately. So, they have 4 wins in a row. In any case, they want to win. They have 4 points less than Hamburger SV. On the other hand, he has 2 points more than Union Berlin. So, they can now make draw. Anyway, they'll try to take advantage of their turf.
No doubt, they have a very aggressive attack. They have the most effective attack on the league.
In any case, they have 10 wins, 3 draws and 3 losses with a goal difference of 42:19.
In the last two games, they were better in the 1st Half.
Their best striker is Terodde (20 goals). Too,
Cordoba (6 goals) and Drexler (3 goals) can be helpful in this match.
On the other hand, Magdeburg is fighting for survival in the league. In the last two games they earned 2 points against Union Berlin and Bochum (both at home).
They now have a very difficult task. Otherwise, they have 1-2-4 on the road so far in the new season.
All in all, this is an easy job for hosts. They will try to show their strength in the 1st Half.
So, Odds on home side is very low. However, I expect that hosts can take advantage in the 1st Half. Naturally, the whole world expects the HT / FT Home side.
I see the only solid offer in this match: Home side (1st Half with Odds 1.80 wich has a value). So, my offer is: Home side (1st Half).


----------



## Writer (Dec 16, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Sandhausen vs Regensburg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sandhausen vs Regensburg: 2:2*
In fact ,well done!.
*Sandhausen vs Regensburg:1:1*
Half Lose.
*Aue vs Darmstadt: 2:2*
Well done!


----------



## Writer (Dec 17, 2018)

Writer said:


> *FC Koln vs Magdeburg*
> 
> Hosts have a great shape lately. So, they have 4 wins in a row. In any case, they want to win. They have 4 points less than Hamburger SV. On the other hand, he has 2 points more than Union Berlin. So, they can now make draw. Anyway, they'll try to take advantage of their turf.
> No doubt, they have a very aggressive attack. They have the most effective attack on the league.
> ...


*FC Koln vs Magdeburg* : 3:0 (1st Half 1:0)
Well done!


----------

